# Cavity walls



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

I will build in 2 years and now look for ideas and materials, has anyone built a house with cavity walls and solar panels? If so are there dangers of animals living in the cavity??? I am keen on keeping the heat out before I have to cool the house.


----------

